# Thoughts on Wild Race Saddles?



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

We had a user considering something like this for their child. Made in India and at this point most saddles coming from there are junk.

You get what you pay for. I'd be looking for a quality used saddle. You had posted about a wintec? They make a good saddle and if the condition is good nothing wrong with that. Better is a used leather from one of the better brands.


I went look at this one. "Softy cow leather on a plastic tree".... Nope.


----------

